# Contador attacks! (again!)



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Will this one stick? It's looking like it!


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

How did they let him get away? I tuned in at 16.9 to go and there he is, virtual leader.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought my eyes failed me when Eurosport started the Vuelta coverage, and Contador is in the breakaway. That man is so dangerous.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I missed it as well, but damn, he is taking a huge chunk of time!!! Valverde is looking strong, as well. What a race!!!!!


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

Where are the leaders? Haven't seen them.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

"Time to pull out the sack, take out a few hats, and eat them." - Phil Liggett


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Epic stage !


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

Contador is the front of the course. Wow


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

​This is *racing!*


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

Never thought that I would say this but I hope Contador stays away!


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

He def knows how to ride away like a true champion. Wow. What a stage!


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Props to Valverde for his move as well. Talking about a contest!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

That was one of the best stages I have seen in a long time!!!!


----------



## Taos Biker (May 27, 2008)

95zpro said:


> That was one of the best stages I have seen in a long time!!!!


In one of the best Grand Tours that I have seen in my life. 
If they are drugged,
Drugs are good.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Crazy. Way to race Alberto.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

God I'm missed it live. Can't wait to see this on Universal at home!!!
Contador is incredible. What a race!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Contador is growing sideburns


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

what? what did I miss?

Contador in the break away? How did that happen???


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

now that is some real G-D bike racing!

The commentators said avg speed for the stage of 48 kph!?!?!?!?!? Over 3 categorized climbs!


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

Contador's unrelenting onslaught finally paid off. I'm sure he'll be attacking up the Bola del Mundo as well, it's his nature. Pleased to see his old friend Tiralongo lent a hand.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow.hard to NOT enjoy a rider that has attacked as much as AC as in this Vuelta. Hard to imagine the pain Purito feels, emotionally and physically. They looked to be the most difficult k of his career. Every year I watch the Giro and Vuelta, and wish the Tour would be as good, as difficult. But watching the tour is always a highlight of summer.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

ROTF

I just translated this page to English. 

Alberto Contador consigue un liderato histórico de la Vuelta con un ataque lejano - RTVE.es


Here are a few gems:
_
There was born the 2011 Vuelta champion, Juan Jose Cobo , who was supported by his countrymen with numerous banners to step on your house.
...

Alberto Contador did not let a single meter until it reaches a goal alone embraced majestic Spanish champions, with the same care that his family was waiting in that line triumphantly.

Valverde also got a big booty to gain second place overall.
_


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Contador is growing sideburns


Post of the week.

So Purito found his "day without". I'm pretty sure Bjarne had this one mapped out. Looked like something from the good old CSC days, K.A. Arvesen said on Norwegian Eurosport.


----------



## JonF (Apr 7, 2012)

Ahhhhhh!! I can't believe I missed this stage. I was in a meeting that ran long and I missed the final KM!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Don't worry. Contador's attack and bridge to the break happened before the TV feed started. Racing was fierce today.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

kbwh said:


> So Purito found his "day without". I'm pretty sure Bjarne had this one mapped out. Looked like something from the good old CSC days, K.A. Arvesen said on Norwegian Eurosport.


Yeah... hate to bring up the "D" word... but... there was a rest day yesterday and by now we all know "the protocol"

That skinny effer better be clean.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Yeah... hate to bring up the "D" word... but... there was a rest day yesterday and by now we all know "the protocol"
> 
> That skinny effer better be clean.


If you hate to bring it up...then don't.

Without question, these are the laziest and least interesting contributions to cycling discussions. I am still catching up on what happened, but it was clearly one of the ballsiest and tactically daring rides of the year, if not the decade.

And all the cynics see is the negativity. Sad.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Arvesen was puzzled since it seems that J-rod didn't go out on his bike at all yesterday, which normally is a recipe for bad legs. 
All in all it looks more like AC and Valverde were like they've been earlier in the race whereas the little cigar was out of puff.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

champamoore said:


> Will this one stick? It's looking like it!


Damn, one stage I tuned in late (assuming more of the same - half-hearted attacks by Contador, Valverde semi-cracks, JRod sprints around Contador at the finish) - and it seems I missed the most exciting stage ever!!!

Those of you who watched it live - was this the best Grand Tour so far over all of the past 10 years or so? 
Last two Vueltas were both very suspenseful, all the way to the end.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Forget the D word, it is the sideburns I tell ya


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Local Hero said:


> ROTF
> 
> I just translated this page to English.
> 
> ...


HA! All your base are belong to us.



kbwh said:


> Arvesen was puzzled since it seems that J-rod didn't go out on his bike at all yesterday, which normally is a recipe for bad legs.
> All in all it looks more like AC and Valverde were like they've been earlier in the race whereas the little cigar was out of puff.


Surely he didn't sit around and watch tv all day, this isn't his first GT.
AC sure brings excitement to a race, I was on the edge of my seat tapping the F5 button.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> That skinny effer better be clean. *The steaks are high*


There, you missed the classy joke. Now it looks better. 

He'll probably get the prize to the dumbest athlete in the world if he gets caught, because you can bet he's going under the most scrutiny you can imagine for the same reasons you mention... particularly after being suspended for 6mo and getting stripped of his titles and not being allowed to eat steaks for 2yrs.

Oh, well... all in all, great show at any rate. Unlike the boring TdF.

What a ride by Contador and most especially hats off to Tiralongo!

Brilliant, gutsy racing. Strategy played perfect today (which is a first for Contador also).

But I don't think this is over... Maybe Purito can pull himself together in the much harder stage at Bola del Mundo. Maybe Contador can blow a gasket finally. This is getting really exciting!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

He was sleeping, having a late breakfast, doing a press conference, having siesta, eating dinner. No mention of a spin. Weird.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> There, you missed the classy joke. Now it looks better.
> 
> He'll probably get the prize to the dumbest athlete in the world if he gets caught, because you can bet he's going under the most scrutiny you can imagine for the same reasons you mention... particularly after being suspended for 6mo and getting stripped of his titles and not being allowed to eat steaks for 2yrs.
> 
> ...


But not a first for Riis. I hope we get a full stage replay at some point.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

kbwh said:


> He was sleeping, having a late breakfast, doing a press conference, having siesta, eating dinner. No mention of a spin. Weird.


He was relaxing, after all, everyone said this would be a day for the breakaway. Ha! And they were right. Who would have guessed the breakaway might have contador bridge up to two teammates.

Oops. Awesome tactics, Riis probably planned the whole thing last night.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

excellent interview with Purito in the tve.es site ( in Spanish )

Purito: "Nadie se esperaba el ataque de Contador; ha ganado con dos c...", Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta

Also you would find there lots of videos including the full stage broadcasts.


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

We are seeing the best GC rider in the world apply his trade. There is not a race this guy enters that he does not try to win. He makes a race true entertainment! Compare the Vuelta to the Tour and let me know how much nap time you get watching the Tour? And in went to this years tour. It was a snooze fest.

And what makes this even more bad ass is. He told us yesterday he was going to attack all the way to the last day!

Cya on the Alpe next year!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

replay is here

Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta

All the attacks already happened.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

foto said:


> If you hate to bring it up...then don't.
> 
> Without question, these are the laziest and least interesting contributions to cycling discussions. I am still catching up on what happened, but it was clearly one of the ballsiest and tactically daring rides of the year, if not the decade.
> 
> And all the cynics see is the negativity. Sad.


Right. Muerta. I get it. 

I totally love the way AC races, today especially. He is a true badass, and with Riis, the tactical savvy is just brilliant. Doesn't change the facts of recent history. To deny them is... incomplete.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Taos Biker said:


> How did they let him get away? I tuned in at 16.9 to go and there he is, virtual leader.


I don't think they "let" him. He was just the strongest horse in the race today.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

quadrat said:


> Contador's unrelenting onslaught finally paid off. I'm sure he'll be attacking up the Bola del Mundo as well, it's his nature. Pleased to see his old friend Tiralongo lent a hand.


And the foundation was laid in the three days before - he clearly got Purito too tired to be able to respond today. There may be a psychological impact - JRod may have been so glad to have three days of climbing finally over, he wasn't prepared for this. Where was his team?! Funny how a rest day can do this to the body. I was really impressed with Valverde. He almost got to Contador in the end.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, let's not get carried away, it isn't the ride of the decade. But it is a great ride.


----------



## WinWithPanache (Sep 5, 2012)

How did he just get away like that!


----------



## WinWithPanache (Sep 5, 2012)

A great stage even though Contador dominated.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Impressive stage by Bert. I wasn't a fan of him prior to the ban, but he seems to be racing with soul. Pouring everything into it now, and today it paid off. It looked like he was proud of his win, not just collecting a finish he knew he was going to get. Don't know if you all saw it, but he thanked his former Astana team mate who was in the break for working for him. He has made this race the most exciting race of the year, and that is saying something after watching Ryder win the Giro.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Tiralongo lays himself down for Contador countless times when they are teammates, and Contador repays his friend (now on a different team) with a Giro stage win in 2011. One year later and still on a different team, Tiralongo puts in a solid effort to help AC stay away and win the stage (and probably the race).

How can you not be romantic about the sport of cycling?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

JonF said:


> Ahhhhhh!! I can't believe I missed this stage. I was in a meeting that ran long and I missed the final KM!!



Here ya go :thumbsup: :

Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I've never seen so much emotion from that guy before; hands up in the air and emoting in front of everybody; not the smug pistol thing as he crossed the line.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

WinWithPanache said:


> How did he just get away like that!


They never said how he got away. When the coverage came on the announcers were as baffled as anyone. They couldn't understand how anyone would let him ride away. Then after a few minutes of TV time Valverde rode JR off his wheel as he went after contador.It was a great effort by Valverde as he had very little support in his pursuit of Contador.
I cant see how valverde gets past contador from here ,but i can see JR putting time into him on saturday. That 2nd place spot is still up for grabs.

For those that have watched this race have you seen anything like it over the last few years?
Its been fantastic drama on every stage.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> now that is some real G-D bike racing!
> 
> The commentators said avg speed for the stage of 48 kph!?!?!?!?!? Over 3 categorized climbs!



He TT'ed it while on the break.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

Nothing better than watching Contador race. It's never boring when he's around.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

bocksta said:


> They never said how he got away. When the coverage came on the announcers were as baffled as anyone. They couldn't understand how anyone would let him ride away. Then after a few minutes of TV time Valverde rode JR off his wheel as he went after contador.It was a great effort by Valverde as he had very little support in his pursuit of Contador.
> I cant see how valverde gets past contador from here ,but i can see JR putting time into him on saturday. That 2nd place spot is still up for grabs.
> 
> For those that have watched this race have you seen anything like it over the last few years?
> Its been fantastic drama on every stage.


You can kind of get the story from the race ticker. On the cat 3 climb, 3 saxo riders bridge up to the break with a couple others. On the second to last climb, Rodriguez was already isolated, the break is about 20 seconds up the road, and Contador attacks out of the chasing group. No one responds immediately, and Contador bridges up to the break in less than a minute, using riders dropped from the break to leapfrog up. It's then a 4 man ttt to the base of the last climb, Losada drops back to help Jrod, and does all the work alone, gap grows, Valverde works with Quintana. The rest you can see on the coverage.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> You can kind of get the story from the race ticker. On the cat 3 climb, 3 saxo riders bridge up to the break with a couple others. On the second to last climb, Rodriguez was already isolated, the break is about 20 seconds up the road, and Contador attacks out of the chasing group. No one responds immediately, and Contador bridges up to the break in less than a minute, using riders dropped from the break to leapfrog up. It's then a 4 man ttt to the base of the last climb, Losada drops back to help Jrod, and does all the work alone, gap grows, Valverde works with Quintana. The rest you can see on the coverage.



Here, watch it:

Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Here, watch it:
> 
> Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta


All the decisive moves happened before the coverage starts. Have you watched it yet? This is like the 5th time that link has been posted to this thread, and there are only about 30 posts in here.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

That was sincere emotion of victory  . 


And it carried over into the interview.


----------



## bocksta (Mar 22, 2008)

The euro sport coverage started about 8:30 into that video.
I would have like to have seen the 5-10 minutes before that video started.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> All the decisive moves happened before the coverage starts. Have you watched it yet? This is like the 5th time that link has been posted to this thread, and there are only about 30 posts in here.



What are you talking about?
:Laughing!!:

Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> What are you talking about?
> :Laughing!!:
> 
> Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta




This is what I am talking about.

Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta

What are you talking about? Are you talking about this?

Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta

Or is it this?

Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

From what Mr Liggett said, they expected to start coverage with 70km to go or so, but the pace of Saxo-Tinkoff had been so high that only 30km or so were left of the race.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

foto said:


> This is what I am talking about.
> 
> Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta
> 
> ...


Hmm. That's interesting.


Vuelta ciclista a España 2012 - 17ª etapa: Santander-Fuente Dé, Vuelta ciclista a España - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> I've never seen so much emotion from that guy before; hands up in the air and emoting in front of everybody; not the smug pistol thing as he crossed the line.


Agreed. I haven't been a fan of his, or of anyone who's been caught with their hands in the D till, but that was old school stuff today. I don't remember that kind of attack from a GC contender in a grand tour since Hinault stalked the peloton.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Couldn't believe this when I turned on the TV.
It seems Purito and his team where really unprepared mentally and physically.
I used to like Contador before he got banned and I feel so sorry for Purito and really felt he so deserved to win the Vuelta. It just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Can't wait to get home and watch this on my DVR.

Conti is possibly the best GT rider of his generation - if he is in a GT he is in it to win it.
There will always be detractors after his suspension, but he adds another dimension to any race he enters.

The Veulta this year is without doubt turning into the most dramatic of this year's GTs - I usually find the Giro most exciting, but not this year - good to have Conti back. 

The sheer talent and will to win of AC joined with the strategic savy of Riis - watch out! If Saxo-Tink can put a good team around Conti for next year - the likes of Wiggo and Evans will fade quickly. Froome and Sky vs Conti and Saxo will be the slug fest to watch.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

This page has some of the live commentary of the early parts of the race:
- Vuelta A España 2012: Stage 17 As It Happened, Route Maps & Results | Cyclingnews.com

My take is that SaxoBank figured out a way to add a 2nd ITT to the race, at least for the top 3


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always said it - Contador loves racing. He has made this Vuelta. Hats of to Valverde as well, his performance today was epic.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

*Oh Yeah !!*

Bertie iz the shiznit. You'd have to put a few TdFs together to get the fireworks from this Vuelta .


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

What a race by Contador today in stage 17. Yes it is good for the TV and the missus likes it. She could not understand how I could sit in front of the tele for the whole afternoon on a mountain stage in the TdF. I just like watching cycling for what it is.

But I guess everyone will remember races like this because it makes great watching even to non cycling fans.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I knew, over the past few days. Conti was just warming up, and at that stage. He's prepared, well rested, attacked, leaved everyone in the dust and nobody could catch him. I haven't seen the race replay yet. But this is going to be exciting.

I think this is it mates, Conti will hold it till the end. I will look forward into the penultimate stage, where it will end. More actions are coming right up.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

So what do you guys think will happen on Saturday's stage (stage 20)? I think Rodriguez will have good legs and give it a go to try and recover some time on Valverde to possibly move up a place. I think Contador will keep 1st, but Rodriguez should give it one last shot. This race has really been incredible and hat's off to all these guys for fighting to the end. Props also to Chris Froome for not whining about anything. He's hanging in there, but simply is tired from the Tour. He hasn't complained a bit and is really a good guy. This is how grand tour racing should be.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

again, CURSE YOU, COMCAST AND UNIVERSAL!!!!!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I think there will be counterattacks tomorrow. Contador is in a good position but Rodriguez is not going to fold his tent yet.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

weltyed said:


> again, CURSE YOU, COMCAST AND UNIVERSAL!!!!!


It's live for free at steephill.tv

You're welcome.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

Contador just won the Vuelta, he's not going to let this one go

I can't believe he escaped and they couldn't/didn't cover him


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope Contador does well at the World Champs and Lombardia!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

After watching paint dry at this years TDF
it was nice to see a race this year.

Very Nice...Congrats Contador:thumbsup:


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Literally this sport's sole hope this year, Contador.


----------



## grandprix (Jul 8, 2012)

bocksta said:


> For those that have watched this race have you seen anything like it over the last few years?
> Its been fantastic drama on every stage.


I haven't seen every stage live, but watched them all eventually. Best GT in recent memory for sure.

A post stage Contador quote: "My attack with 50 km to go was of an absolute madness"

I can like this kind of madness.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> Literally this sport's sole hope this year, Contador.


Agreed.


It's so ironic; A rider just back from a doping suspension :lol: !


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

I watched the post-race interview in RTVE, nice.

He didn't have it planned but after the 1st (or was it the 2nd?) Coll, he just told his riders on the breakway "full gas" and that he said no more because sometimes teams "pinch" the radios (so they may hear what others are doing).

He was very emotional and dedicated the win to his family and his team mates.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Stage 20? Well AB will just cover JR and keep an eye on AV.

Was the Giro and TdF really that boring this year? I guess it is each his own. We are all built differently and so do not all climb in the same way. It seems the Grand Tours appeal to explosive climbers only and not just cyclists?

What if we have a GT which only have flat stages? At least that will give a sprinter the opportunity to win a GT? With time bonus? More interesting if without? Other than Merckx of course who is totally inhuman.

Climbers seem to appeal more to the general cycling community? Why? Is it because most of us are crap at climbing? I know I am.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

grandprix said:


> I haven't seen every stage live, but watched them all eventually. Best GT in recent memory for sure.
> 
> A post stage Contador quote: "My attack with 50 km to go was of an absolute madness"
> 
> I can like this kind of madness.



Agreed :thumbsup:

I always liked this kind of madness & 20 years ago it was common.

These days too many grand tours become boring because folks settle.
They ride to protect their 2nd or 3rd or what ever & do not leave it all
on the road.

They use to risk it all & maybe it is the point system now or what ever that makes them settle/protect. But it is much more exciting to see someone risk it all to grab the golden ring.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Climbers seem to appeal more to the general cycling community? Why?


I think it is the suffering
At some point on any great climb it comes down solely to the individual rider.

The TDF was boring because it was controlled & predictable.
Yeah Sky set a good pace but it also lacked the best climbers presence.
If they had been there that control would have been shattered.
Although Nibaldi tried 1 is not enough...usually.
Although in the old races a single rider like Pantani or Chiappucci could shake a race up
to the point the race leader was shaking his head in disgust at having to again work so hard.


At the end of the day cycling is suffering to the point that is calculated to be
zero left in the tank at the line.
Climbing & TT shows this aspect best

All just in my opinion of course.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

interesting post I found at WW, reposted here


maquisard said:


> Some interesting posts from Science of Sport on their Facebook page. ( posting them here rather than linking to a Facebook page which I don't know everyone will be able to view )
> 
> _Very interesting...some stats on power output from Vuelta, using VAM method:
> 
> ...


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> now that is some real G-D bike racing!
> 
> The commentators said avg speed for the stage of 48 kph!?!?!?!?!? Over 3 categorized climbs!


Not so fast, cowboy. They rode 48 kilometers the first hour of the race, overall was 177 kilometers in just under 4 and a half hours.


----------



## tazzmacd (Feb 24, 2012)

I guess the rest day hurt a lot of the riders more then anybody thought. Alberto was the only one that really had any of his team mates around him for any long period, in the end he just powered by them. Rodriguez had some guys around the 30KM mark but they quickly dropped off. I didn;t see the first of the race so I can only assume that they used all their energy chasing down break aways at the beginning of the race to help him out at the end of the race.

Certainly made this race even more exciting.


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

bocksta said:


> For those that have watched this race have you seen anything like it over the last few years?
> Its been fantastic drama on every stage.


last years race was excellent also with Froome overtaking Wiggins then battling Cobo. The Vuelta has been improving year over year since ASO took over. The filming of the race improved significantly this year and they have planned the route to take smaller roads. The finishing stretch Monday used to be a gravel road, getting it paved so it could be included is an offshoot of ASOs involvement.


----------



## humble (Nov 23, 2007)

The talk is all about Contador, but what made his victory possible was team tactics. Purito appeared to have been let down by his team today. It was not so risky for Contador to attack with FOUR teammates up the road AND with Purito with none in the break and only one with him. What happened to Katusha?

Valverde csapping back to within 6 sec was on the back of the isolated Purito, then his well placed and strong teammates.

Purito was the only one present and correct for his team yesterday that I could see. Did Katusha break out the Vodka too early?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Fireform said:


> It's live for free at steephill.tv
> 
> You're welcome.


streaming at work=bad


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

humble said:


> The talk is all about Contador, but what made his victory possible was team tactics. Purito appeared to have been let down by his team today. It was not so risky for Contador to attack with FOUR teammates up the road AND with Purito with none in the break and only one with him. What happened to Katusha?
> 
> Valverde csapping back to within 6 sec was on the back of the isolated Purito, then his well placed and strong teammates.
> 
> Purito was the only one present and correct for his team yesterday that I could see. Did Katusha break out the Vodka too early?


No team tactics help if you don't have the legs to back them up.

But yes, team tactics played a very large role yesterday... Contador even got help from other teams (Astanas Tiralongo, long time Contador's friend and receiver of a gifted stage in 2011 from Contador).

Purito was not alone all the time, he had a rider with him until the second to last climb (Coll de la Hoz?) until the poor guy blew also.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

While it seems Katusha was caught sleeping/tired/flat-footed, you can't pin it on that. 

Contador's relentless attacks have clearly worn down Rodriguez. Then Saxo's pace on the front as a team decimated the whole peloton before coverage began. They were 40km further along than the sportsteam expected coverage to start! That is the combination of great strategy and execution for both Contador and Saxo both. 

My hat is off to them all, and Valverde as well for showing some serious mettle.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

flying said:


> After watching paint dry at this years TDF
> it was nice to see a race this year.
> 
> Very Nice...Congrats Contador:thumbsup:


I agree 100%, TdF was a snooze-fest, never was an AC fan but the guy just keeps throwing it at the wall and yesterday it stuck. Might be the best GT I've ever seen. Too bad US drops the ball with coverage.


----------



## quadrat (Aug 26, 2011)

humble said:


> The talk is all about Contador, but what made his victory possible was team tactics. Purito appeared to have been let down by his team today. It was not so risky for Contador to attack with FOUR teammates up the road AND with Purito with none in the break and only one with him. What happened to Katusha?
> 
> Valverde csapping back to within 6 sec was on the back of the isolated Purito, then his well placed and strong teammates.
> 
> Purito was the only one present and correct for his team yesterday that I could see. Did Katusha break out the Vodka too early?


We watched a rare event, a little enthusiasm is appropriate. I also think none of us can remember a rider as aggressive as Contador in this Vuelta. On Stage 17, from the last sprint at about 25km to go Contador had no team mates around him, and he lost Tiralongo at 13km to the finish. Quite a long way to go all alone. Between 50km and 30km from finish Contador's lead hovered around 20 seconds, and he pulled away substantially with Tiralongo, and on his own. Nothing against Purito, but it was not he who attacked ten times on every MTF, he did it once with 200m to go, and it usually stuck. It was predictable, but Contador delivers the surprises. At the start of the Vuelta, Eurosport stated that on their facebook page the number of people who thought that Contador should have served the full two years and not only 6 months, and those who were happy to see him back racing were evenly split. The split is now certainly in favour of Bertie.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have to question why was Contador and Saxo Bank were so much stronger than Katusha.
What happened to Moreno and Menchov?
One Saxo Bank rider even finished with Rodriguez.
Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

jnbrown said:


> I have to question why was Contador and Saxo Bank were so much stronger than Katusha.
> What happened to Moreno and Menchov?
> One Saxo Bank rider even finished with Rodriguez.
> Just doesn't seem right.


Because Rodriguez' team has been busy defending him as Contador and others have repeatedly attacked. Rodriguez has said in interviews that he was essentially at his limit several times when responding the Contador attacks.

I can't remember the exact place or which particular stage, but I also read either a comment or article pointing out that two of Contador's best-climbing teammates had taken it relatively easy and finished pretty far back despite a stage in which Contador repeatedly attacked and put Rodriguez under pressure. It was one of the recent stages where Rodriguez was able to hang on and pass Contador right at the end.

It seems according to reports that Contador also got some help from Tirango on Stage 17, a non-teammate but a friend and former teammate.

Menchov hasn't looked impressive at all this year compared to 2-3 years ago, more silent than Silent Assassin.

Wasn't Moreno the last teammate pulling Rodriguez before he was left alone? I'm not sure.

Don't forget it's not just Contador that beat him that day. Nine other riders finished ahead of Rodriguez, including three that were only :06 behind Contador. Rodriguez cracked.

There was a lot going on in Stage 17 including the impact of more than two weeks of racing. I'm sure others can add more insight.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nate said:


> It seems according to reports that Contador also got some help from Tirango on Stage 17, a non-teammate but a friend and former teammate.


Tiralongo was killing himself for Contador. Paying back his stage victory previously gifted by Contador.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

nate said:


> Because Rodriguez' team has been busy defending him as Contador and others have repeatedly attacked. Rodriguez has said in interviews that he was essentially at his limit several times when responding the Contador attacks.
> 
> I can't remember the exact place or which particular stage, but I also read either a comment or article pointing out that two of Contador's best-climbing teammates had taken it relatively easy and finished pretty far back despite a stage in which Contador repeatedly attacked and put Rodriguez under pressure. It was one of the recent stages where Rodriguez was able to hang on and pass Contador right at the end.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of that. I think it was Alberto Losada who was the last Katusha rider with Rodriguez. Since Saxo Bank hasn't been riding as a team all year it was hard to know how strong they are now that Contador is back. Still it had shades of the USPS days when the team would drop everybody else and Lance would launch to the win.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

nate said:


> Wasn't Moreno the last teammate pulling Rodriguez before he was left alone? I'm not sure.


Actually was Losada who dropped back from the break away. From the race commentary before the TV coverage started:
- Vuelta A España 2012: Stage 17 As It Happened, Route Maps & Results | Cyclingnews.com

It sounds like it was a fast, hectic pace at the beginning. This caused the peloton to break up at the base of a smaller climb. I think that is where AC called for a couple of his guys to bridge up to the break away. Then AC saw JR was isolated in the fragmented peloton and AC attached on the downhill, from behind and got the jump on JR and bridged up to the break away. Sounds like a little inattention from Kat, team or they burned through everyone trying to keep things together earlier that left JR isolated. 

Basically ended up a 3-way uphill ITT with AC, AV and JR for the last 20km or so.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

jnbrown said:


> I agree with all of that. I think it was Alberto Losada who was the last Katusha rider with Rodriguez. Since Saxo Bank hasn't been riding as a team all year it was hard to know how strong they are now that Contador is back. Still it had shades of the USPS days when the team would drop everybody else and Lance would launch to the win.


Right, except that's not at all what happened.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

den bakker said:


> Tiralongo was killing himself for Contador. Paying back his stage victory previously gifted by Contador.


Plus he may have had visions of finishing higher than he did? I doubt Contador would have gifted this stage considering the bonus seconds, but was Tiralongo hoping to hang on with Contador to the end or was it clear he was going all out without worrying about getting to the finish with Contador?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

nate said:


> Plus he may have had visions of finishing higher than he did? I doubt Contador would have gifted this stage considering the bonus seconds, but was Tiralongo hoping to hang on with Contador to the end or was it clear he was going all out without worrying about getting to the finish with Contador?


The second one. He was doing it all for contador, and getting bottles from the Saxo car, etc.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

nate said:


> Plus he may have had visions of finishing higher than he did? I doubt Contador would have gifted this stage considering the bonus seconds, but was Tiralongo hoping to hang on with Contador to the end or was it clear he was going all out without worrying about getting to the finish with Contador?


the only way he could have made it more obvious would have been towing Contador by a robe and then sling shooting him forward when he could not pull anymore. There was no pretense. it's on youtube, you don't have to guess


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

den bakker said:


> the only way he could have made it more obvious would have been towing Contador by a robe and then sling shooting him forward when he could not pull anymore. There was no pretense. it's on youtube, you don't have to guess


Too bad I missed it. When I tuned in Contador was alone in front.

Somewhat related, Nicolas Roche had a detailed post about the stage.
http://www.independent.ie/sport/oth...cks-no-one-is-able-to-follow-him-3221667.html


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

den bakker said:


> Tiralongo was killing himself for Contador. Paying back his stage victory previously gifted by Contador.


For those that said that there was no honor in giving away a stage...

Maybe at some point Tiralongo thought he could hang on, but the pace was just so intense.

Don't know about you guys, but that was great from Tiralongo.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

It proves that you have to be a bada$$ to win a GT.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

nate said:


> Too bad I missed it. When I tuned in Contador was alone in front.
> 
> Somewhat related, Nicolas Roche had a detailed post about the stage.
> Nicolas Roche: 'When Contador attacks -- no one is able to follow him' - Other Sports, Sport - Independent.ie


Thanks for that link. It was a good read. Somewhere I read that Steve Cummings, talking about this stage; said it was balls to the wall from the get go. Said he wouldn't name names, but at the finish, one rider was so trashed that he was nearly crying! Epic day of racing!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Fireform said:


> weltyed said:
> 
> 
> > again, CURSE YOU, COMCAST AND UNIVERSAL!!!!!
> ...


But, I can't DVR live inet feeds - so what weltyed said.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Ppopp said:


> Tiralongo lays himself down for Contador countless times when they are teammates, and Contador repays his friend (now on a different team) with a Giro stage win in 2011. One year later and still on a different team, Tiralongo puts in a solid effort to help AC stay away and win the stage (and probably the race).
> 
> How can you not be romantic about the sport of cycling?


that was poetry


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

foto said:


> The second one. He was doing it all for contador, and getting bottles from the Saxo car, etc.


I guess I wasn't the only one who noticed the bottle from Saxo car! Yep he was laying it down for Conti


----------

